# Any idea inspiring architects??



## Cyrstal (22 Sep 2010)

Hi,

We are currently (contracts not signed yet, but offer accepted) in the process of buying a site.  We have talked to the planner in the area and there should be no problem getting planning permission.

The problem is getting the house designed...we have a fair idea of what we want, and have spoke to two people recommended to us for house planning....one was really negative about anything out of the ordinary (like void ceiling in halllway and underground heating!!) and the other looked at our plans and said we were nearly there ourselves with it....

I was hoping that someone would look at the site the house is going on, and suggest improvements on what we had come up with.  We want open plan living/kitchen/dining and we want a house flooded with light as much as possible (back of house faces north west on a 0.5 acre site) Site is about 28 meters wide.

Any suggestions for good architects/house designers?  We want to be clever with utilising space...and ensure that the house looks good on the site (ie not too big or too wide etc).  Have been using loads of online irish house planning sites - but still haven't seen exactly what we need.

Anyone any suggestions for a person to inspire and draw up plans for a house? We're in the midlands area...

Thanks,

C


----------



## RKQ (23 Sep 2010)

Cyrstal said:


> I was hoping that someone would look at the site the house is going on, and suggest improvements on what we had come up with. We want open plan living/kitchen/dining and we want a house flooded with light as much as possible (back of house faces north west on a 0.5 acre site) Site is about 28 meters wide.


 
The site should define the house design - its levels, features etc. Passive solar gain is extremely important in IMO. Put simply you face all your living areas on the south with large south facing windows & pation doors. The sun heats up your living areas during the day, even in winter.

Have a look at Passive house design, air tightness etc, just to understand the issues and to help you to make choices.

Site, Client's life style (aspirations & reality) and budget usually dictates the house design.


----------



## onq (23 Sep 2010)

+1 What RKQ has posted and in addition, some old chestnuts you'll see scattered about several posts in AAM.

1. Chose an architect because you 

(a) like their work
(b) get on with them

2. Don't shoose your architect primarily because of where their office is located - geography doesn't ensure competence, any more than having multiple additional skillsets beyond the core discipline means they'll do a good job for you.

3. You seem interested in your design and havesome strong ideas about what you want. You seem to have come up against two poles in the profession already; -

(a) the traditional view, which can reflect a preference by choice - and well and good if so - or else a weak design philosophy or ability.
(b) the "profesional view" - you're not givin me enough freedom to express my ideas - wht do you want me for?

I'm at a loss to understand either.

Clients who know exactly what they want but are intelligent enough to know that if you choose an architect, they will bring something of their own to the table can be the best clients on a private house brief - cuts out a lot of waffling.

Any architect worth his salt should jump at the chance to work for clients like you, who seem both interested enough in their design to seek something different and are looking at ways to improve the design by introducing light and amenity.

Yet you have had two luke warm receptions - I don't understand that, particularly in the current economic climate.

My normal advice to people like yourself just staring out would be to find a house or building you like and discover who designed it and do some online research or visit the planning office to see how the aplication progressed and take it from there - 

(a) drop in to the house, ask who designed it, ask how they performed for the client
(b) find out online or at the Council, contact the architect and ask for client references.

I have to say the "conservative" person bothers me - architects should be embracing the new technologies at this stage, but in terms of sustainability, a word of caution - they should also be seeking competent specialist professional advice from suitable mechanical and electrical consulting engineers.

There are far too many people waffing on about "sustainability" these days without a comment on "cost benefits" or "recovery time". It costs money to be sustainable today, now, at this point in time - you get pay back over the years - so you have to choose methods that will justify your investment over the life of the house - the mechanical methods all require elements to be replaced over 10-30 years, such as pumps, etc. They don't last forever.

In relation to your own suggestion, I hear that deep geo costs a fortune but may give good consistent returns - I have heard less well about the shallow geo, which is alleged to just freeze your site in the medium to short term. Something a good M&E should be asked on a consultancy basis. Wind is variable and can be difficult to site and get the appropriate height for clear air, while solar is variable and is offering least anually when you need it most. Geo is therefore consistent - 24 hours, all year long - but far more expensive. Cost benefit studies needed on this in the industry urgently.

Back to topic and there are lists of archtiects availabke by area from the RIAI, or the Golden pages. Bear in mind not everyone practising as architects have yet been registered and just because they aren't registered to use the title, doesn't mean they cannot provide a competent service within their comfort zone, many of them specialising in private housing. Also some office offering archtiectural services are not calling themselves architects per se and possibly never will. These shouldn't be discounted out of hand, although your planning may prefer a building designed by a registered archtiect or someone with a track record proven in their functional area.

There are other firms of note like ODOS and A2 Architects or you could look at FKL Architects, but they tend to exist on the extremes of modern design. You may want a mix of modern and traditional elements and so it is important to choose a designer that will embrace what you want and work within and towards this.

Finally I should note there are several posters on AAM practising as architects from whom you could seek an opinion privately on the design without prejudice to your final appointment - the more the merrier. It's just it would be difficult to give an opinion online.

Hope this helps.

ONQ.

[broken link removed]

All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be relied upon             as a defence or support - in and of itself - should legal     action    be      taken.
Competent legal and building professionals should be asked to advise in             Real Life with rights to inspect and issue reports on the     matters    at      hand.


----------



## sman (23 Sep 2010)

Well done on going for an architect to do something different. We messed around for a year with a 1 1/2 dormer facing the road but it just didnt 'do' it for us. Went back to square one...

We moved in in July.I have bankrupted myself - but have a lovely house i am proud of and wouldnt really change a thing to be honest (apart from a cheaper roof design and possibly go a bit smaller - I have just about forgiven the architect for this now  )

Loads of little knick-knacks i would never in a million years have thought of - the sun follows us around the house throughout the day and we have very little wasted space. I can PM you my guy if you like. 

If you have a specific budget in mind - then emphasise this to the architect that you need to keep to this. Possibly knock 10% off your actual budget and tell him that because it will stretch anyway. 

Not sure is it allowed but have you heard of these guys [broken link removed]

seems to know what they are on about. 

PS. I cant empahise the roof thing enough. Very easy to put 20k into it for little return. e.g. inverted roof can cost about 5k more than regular due to higher walls and trocal/sarnafil in the valley.


----------



## onq (24 Sep 2010)

(chuckle) 

Thanks for the recommendation SMAN - I owe you one! 

But you can't stand still in this game - hopefully going on a management development course soon and then a passive house design course in the new year.

Am I correct in assuming that when you say "inverted roof" you mean one with high eaves  sloping down to a centre valley at a lower level where sloping sections meet?

ONQ.


----------



## Cyrstal (26 Sep 2010)

Thanks a million for all the replies. Lots to think about there.

We met with a guy last week whom was recommended to us. He seems really good so far, that we can't believe it. 

He met us at the site, went in and walked the site, measured site lines, and was so enthusiastic and professional. After the meeting he emailed us his fees, along with pictures of other works he had worked on. And we've arranged to meet in his office to discuss designs. (Person no.1 that we had met pretended to take notes as we spoke to him, and person no. 2 took our plans and took no notes - neither have gotten back to us in two weeks!!).

Fingers crossed, but this guy seems exactly what we're looking for....

Am sure I'll be on here a lot over the coming months looking for advice on something or other. We finally feel really excited about this venture!


----------



## sman (2 Oct 2010)

onq said:


> (chuckle)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Sorry. Busy Busy.... Yeah. Roof shaped like a V. Too expensive to do the valley in lead . Looks great but costs a bomb.


----------



## onq (2 Oct 2010)

sman said:


> Sorry. Busy Busy.... Yeah. Roof shaped like a V. Too expensive to do the valley in lead . Looks great but costs a bomb.



I was afraid you'd say that.

Can I just urge caution where trocal valleys - or other similar - are concerned?

If the valley is made of the "rubbery" stuff itself as opposed to Trocal metal, consider offering it added protection from foot traffic, never mind what they say in the brochures.

I have seen a valley in the standard material get perforated allegedly by "foot traffic", although I know no-one who walks around a roof with hedgehogs strapped to his builders boots.

Otherwise, carry on, and let's know how it goes.



ONQ.


----------

